# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-22УМ в 32-м от Трумпетер

## Kasatka

Появились у меня некоторые фотки мастер-модели.

Выкладываю на ваше обозрение.

Пожалуйста, если есть какие-то моменты, требующие внимания или коррекции, дайте знать.

(Кресло от SOL, пилоты заимствованы от другой модели)

----------


## Serega

Итаг :-)))

1. на спаре нет пилонов для Р-60.
2. на киле нет этих горизонтальных пластинок (разве что тока на польских самолях...)
3. неправильной формы пилон на крыле тот что ближний к фюзелу.
4. слишком толстый БВП - на самоле он тоньше.
5. грот сразу на кабиной слишком раздут
6. козырёк фонаря слишком пологий - должен быть круче. Из-за этого подгуляла передняя ОЧФ.

Это навскидку по фотам с эйрлайнса.

----------


## Kasatka

дублирую картинки для тех кто не зарегистрирован

----------


## Anthony

Вот я говорю жаль, что 32 масштабик, я понимаю на интуристов расчитана :Mad:  
А в 48 или 72 будет? а то мне 32 только на дерево перед окном вешать.
Да и почему со спарки начали, а так мне очень нравится, хороший агрегат!

----------


## vomit airways

> козырёк фонаря слишком пологий - должен быть круче. Из-за этого подгуляла передняя ОЧФ.


Действительно, очень пологий - сразу бросается в глаза.
Такой же у "КР" в 1/48, но не так сильно. 

Неправильный профиль крыла, судя по вырезу под подвижную его часть -
должно быть большее сужение к задней кромке.

Не плохо бы фото сбоку головной части - там сложный изгиб канала воздухозаборника посмотреть.

По каким чертежам, если не секрет, делался?

----------


## Jack

Кое что что заметно по этим фоткам. Но может конечно и просто ракурсы плохие. Смотрите сами.

----------


## 9-13

Флажок ДУА предусмотрен? Или травлёнкой/афтермаркетом будет идти?

----------


## Барс

> Вот я говорю жаль, что 32 масштабик, я понимаю на интуристов расчитана 
> А в 48 или 72 будет? а то мне 32 только на дерево перед окном вешать.
> Да и почему со спарки начали, а так мне очень нравится, хороший агрегат!


Даже 32-й масштаб вполне помещается в обычной хрущобе: аппарат справа от кота как раз Су-22 в 1/33, стоит на том шкафу уже лет 20.

----------


## Skylark

М-да... Сколько косяков... 
Всю носовую часть с гротом можно смело "в топку" отправлять...
В очередной раз поражаюсь трудолюбию и громадью планов, но глаза-то у них где...
Неужели сложно было уважаемой фирме "нарыть" Zlinek No.3???
А на "аирстрипе" (http://www.primeportal.net/the_airstrip.htm) глянуть пару walkarround'ов... И делов-то...

Сняли бы для себя массу вопросов...

В остатке:
1. носовая часть, фонарь, грот, короткая передняя стойка... см выше...
2. корневая часть крыла по профилям хитрее - с переменной высотой хорд по размаху (есть в Zlinek'e), а в мастер-модели этого не видно.
3.  гребни несколько искажены по форме и хорошо бы их сделать по-тоньше...
4. тяга подтяга основной стойки в реале занимает другое положение (не вертикальное) и поболее по диаметру, а эта хлипковата, но утверждать не буду (нет точных данных).
5. К-36ДМ странные какие-то... заголовники странные однозначно...

Прошу извинить за резкий тон... в таком виде это можно, конечно, выпускать на рынок... будет очередная модель, местами похожая на оригинал... Не более... А жаль... Такой потенциал, да в трубу... Досада берет от наших советско-российских "кривых" пластиковых самолетов...
Впрочем, что и как отливать и продавать - дело фирмы...

----------


## Холостяк

А что, ребята китайцы резину пожалели на шасси?  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

Это-же мастер модель, потом на основе этих сделат резиновые.

----------

